# Toshiba recovery error 10-FC12-045D



## martinmarty

I am posting this not as a question but as a solution that worked for me, because another thread regarding this error has been closed and did not contain this suggestion.

My friend's Toshiba Satellite L305D-S5934 (PSLC8U-03701Q) had a bad hard drive, WD2500BEVS-26VAT0. I obtained a replacement WD2500BEVS-26VAT0 from eBay. It even had the same FW level as the original drive.

She did not have the recovery disks and the old drive was malfunctioning so badly that I was not able to create them, so we ordered recovery media direct from Toshiba. (Windows Vista SP1)

When I ran the recovery, it made it almost to the end and issued error code 10-FC12-045D. Windows was not bootable. Web search indicated a problem with the replacement drive, or possibly memory or the recovery media.

I tried deleting the drive partitions that had been created by the failed recovey with Gparted just to make sure we were starting with a clean drive. Ran the recovery, same error. I ran BartstuffTest on the drive, no errors. I installed Windows 7 on the PC successfully in one large partition. It ran fine and I ran chkdsk /f /r and found no bad sectors. Although it was running good, we could not keep this Windows 7 install because we did not have a license for it and I wanted the system to have the legitimate OS it was supposed to have and to have the recovery partition, etc, which would only be achieved by using the official Toshiba recovery media.

After a few more failed attempts, I finally ended up running the "Erase the hard disk" function from the recovery CDs. This took over 24 hours on the 250GB drive but I wanted to start totally clean and I wanted something that would touch all sectors. After that, I ran the Recovery Wizard again, *BUT*, on the "Recovery of Factory Default Software" screen, instead of taking the default to "Recover to out-of-box state" I selected the option to "Recover to a custom size partition" and just let the size default to whatever it had pre-selected (I think 231GB). After this, the recovery completed without error and the system came out running fine, complete with a licensed & activated Vista, a recovery partition and all the pre-installed junkware apps that Toshiba included with the system.

I really don't think the 24-hour full disk erasure was what made the recovery work. I think it was selecting the Custom Partition Size option. However, I included that info just in case that step was significant. My theory is that even though I attempted to obtain (and thought I had) the exact replacement drive that should have been the exact same size as the original, perhaps there was some slight difference in size that was being detected by the recovery program and by selecting a custom partition size, the program could overlook this difference.

Hope this helps somebody.

-Marty


----------



## loda117

I don't think hard drive size has anything to do with recovery media failing there might be something else that could be causing this issue 

I have used the recovery media on a new 300gb drive in a satellite and the original drive was only 160gb


----------



## martinmarty

Interesting. Perhaps it was the disk erasure that finally allowed my recovery to complete.

If the recovery media was bad, I could have never reached a complete recovery.

If the optical drive was having issues, I would have expected some variation in where the error occurred, rather than always right at the end.

Oh well, at least it's up and running and back to its home.


----------



## Maxwellb

Hey man had the same problem. Kept getting the same error. Tried the custom partition option without changing it like you thought fixed your problem. Didn't erase the hard drive. It is working without the error message, so I think you are on to something, because I didn't think it would work either. I actually was getting ready for the 24 hour thing. Toshiba already put a new hard drive in this laptop (this is a co workers computer that I am trying to help out). I reinstalled the operating system with DVD's before and had no problem on the new hard drive. It went bad again. That is when I started getting the error using the recovery partition on the hard drive. I thought it was a memory thing. So even if the other response said that wasn't it, it worked for me too, at least so far. Maybe it was because of the DVD's and now I am using the recovery partition. Don't know, but thanks.... Maxwell


----------



## copierfixer

I had the same error and running the custom partition option was the fix. Thanks for posting, I thought I was toast, but that fixed it. I was looking at a lot of sites on the internet, this is a common problem and know one else seems to know how to fix it.


----------



## StrongH2o

I too had the same issue and error. The custom partition did the trick. I did not erase the hard disk. Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## PAUL.MC

Hi all,


Greetings from Sydney Australia.

I just want to give a +1 to the thought to use the "Custom Partition" option.

I had exactly the same problem with my Toshiba Satellite L510. During the first recovery attempt, using dvds, and the first menu option, it went to about 90% of the process and then displayed the error message 10-FC12-045D.

I thought my #4 dvd must be a bad burn. 

Luckily I did a quick search and stumbled across this forum...!! 

I tried the "Custom Partition" option and voila! It completed the process fully and successfully.

Thanks do much to those that took the effort to post and share their insight - much appreciated.


----------



## osmanyr23

Hello, I am going through the same thing with my toshiba a305 satellite. After looking at this forum and trying your suggestions I am still getting error code 10-fc12-045d. What should I do? Should I buy a new hard drive? I have tried 2 recovery disks that toshiba sent out to me because I lost the original. And nothing. Its just 1 cd they send me. Please help


----------



## L Veagas

I just want to say a Big Thank you to Marty. I got the same problem. I checked that "Custom Partition" option as Marty did and wow … it worked out. Thanks! You saved me from buying a new hard drive. Thank you!


----------

